# Barnstaple Leisure Rides



## Ashford (18 Jun 2016)

I'm moving to Barnstaple soon and wonder if anyone runs or is interested in a CTC-style group to do Leisure Rides in the general area of 30-50 miles averaging 10-12 mph?


----------



## RebornBumbler (29 Aug 2016)

There are quite a few clubs and groups in the area. The Hell-cat Mud Wrestlers might be a good place to start (https://www.facebook.com/groups/306084166184454/)


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2016)

Ashford said:


> I'm moving to Barnstaple soon and wonder if anyone runs or is interested in a CTC-style group to do Leisure Rides in the general area of 30-50 miles averaging 10-12 mph?


Bike Shed, on the Square, has a calendar in the cafe which lists all the local club runs.
I'm not sure about the 10 - 12 mph average though - the Hell Cats generally average a fair bit more than that.
The Hell Kittens would probably be nearer the mark, they generally cater for the more leisurely riders.


----------

